# should I get a boat?



## flathunter (Apr 5, 2004)

I will be working alot of overtime the next couple monthes and finally will be able to afford a small boat to fish the scioto river, and paint creek..For years I have wanted a boat so I can get into areas I cant fish from the bank..I have been bankfishing for appx 35 years, never been in a boat..Now I am having doubts if it would even be worth it...For instance, you would have to worry about finding spots to put in, and take out the boat..Constant shallow riffles that the boat would have to be pulled through..And what if you cant get back upstream to where you put in at, and there is no place downstream to take the boat out..It seems like more of a pain than it would be worth..However it would be nice to take it out on small lakes, because you would not have those worrys...But I also want a new bigscreen tv, I wonder which I would like best?


----------



## Capt.Muskey (Apr 14, 2004)

*BOAT ! ! ! !*


----------



## Fish4Fun (Apr 6, 2004)

Boats are great i couldn't see myself not having one. But if you got a buddy with a boat that would take you out or let you use it then get the big screen LOL.


----------



## twistertail (Apr 10, 2004)

Well I got a boat this spring and have not even been able to use it yet so I'm starting to wonder if it was worth it or not! You say you are working a lot of over time so how much would you be able to use the boat? I work at least 55 hours a week and most of the time a lot more, 72 last week, and with a new baby at home I dont have much time to use a boat is my problem. The good thing about the boat I got was it was cheap so its not that big a deal to have it sitting, I would hate to have spent thousands of dollars on a boat and have it sitting. A good option for the creeks and rivers might be to find a used john boat, I have seen them in the paper for a few hundred bucks. That way if you dont have the time to use it or would just rather bank it you are not out much, plus you would not feel as bad dragging it across those shallow riffles. Plus get a chaep boat and you can still get the big screen and have all of us over of Ohio State games this fall, its a win win situation!


----------



## H2O Mellon (Apr 5, 2004)

Yes, it is JAck, just think of the possibilities. Now heres my thing: the boat we have I regret having dad get it, I dont do that much lake fishing anymore., but a cheap rive rbaot, is def wort it. You'll have to have 2 people since you'd be hauling it to/from the not so easy to get to areas (like we saw those people carrying that boat by the death drop), so what I've found out is that it's real hard finding the exact type of small boat, I've seen them too small and 99% of them are too big for what youd probally want. The thing I'm not sure with is wheter you have to follow the same laws for bigger bats, such as having to have flotation devices on board, having to have at least one oar, since the boat would most likely have only a trolling motor, it wouldnt have to have a fire extenguisher, but would it if it had a very small outboard, say a 5 HP? Plus do those small boats such as Pelicians have titles? By the time you think of all that crap, it does make you question wheter or nots its worth it just for what your (and I am) wanting.


----------



## twistertail (Apr 10, 2004)

You do still have to have a title for a small boat, had to get one for the one I bought from tee. Are you guys wanting a boat to fish from or just to get to the spots you want to fish? If you dont really want to fish from the boat you might look into a canoe. I have one that is 14 feet long very wide and stable and can hauld a ton of gear and go through just a few inches of water. And you can pick one up brand new for about 400 bucks. Its perfect for small streams and creeks.


----------



## twistertail (Apr 10, 2004)

Here is the canoe i got 
http://www.trackerboats.com/boat/index.cfm?fuseaction=boat.model&nav=182&boat=1344

I got it Sams Club about 6 or 7 years ago for about 300 bucks. Its great.


----------



## misfit (Apr 5, 2004)

when in doubt,just flip a coin,jack


----------



## H2O Mellon (Apr 5, 2004)

I have thought about a nice canoe, it would be mainly to get from spot to spot, at least for me it would be, since I have dads Tarcker I can use anytime. Neither the great Flatlesshunter or I are excatly Olympic Swimmers though, how stable are the big wide canoes, I'd hatre to get into one & loose all my tackle!, but beleive me I have been thinking of it in the last few days, I've seen some where you can mount a trolling motor on the back of.


----------



## H2O Mellon (Apr 5, 2004)

WOW! That canoe has a weight capacity of over 700 pounds! Thats way more than any small river boat I've seen.


----------



## bronzebackyac (Apr 19, 2005)

I just went to the BMV to get my new jon boat titled and they said since it was 10ft or less it did not need a title, just a state registration sticker. Just a heads up. Also flathunter, a lightweight jon would be ideal for your type of fishin. My buddy has one for sale here in Chillicothe for around 600 bucks with two trolling motors and a small gas motor with a trailer. he would probably take less. Flathunter X flatbottom = More Flatheads! My vote is for the boat. You can't catch any fish watching TV.


----------



## H2O Mellon (Apr 5, 2004)

What about this one:HERE 

it has the flat rear end so the trolling motor can go on, plus its rated for over 800 #!!! How would the trolling motor go on the other one?


----------



## twistertail (Apr 10, 2004)

My canoe is VERY stable. I have even had 3 guys in it that weighed about 660 pounds total plus fishing gear and cooler full of beer and didnt have any problems. I know typically when you think of a canoe you think of something that tips pretty easy but this canoe does not tip easy, it can still tip though .
I have seen motor brackets you can get that fit on the back.


----------



## twistertail (Apr 10, 2004)

I cant see the one your are trying to show but have seen the ones with the flat back and that would be great for mounting a motor but they are usually bigger canoes and cost more. I liked mine cause it was cheap!


----------



## BigChessie (Mar 12, 2005)

Sounds like one of you guys could use my 14' flatbottem that I have yet to even get a chance to look at. It has a trailer and 6 hp motor plus trolling motor. I would rather trade it for some gear. Hate to hijack your thread but the more I was reading it the more I figure I should just let somebody that really needs one have it lol I bought it and was all pumped up to use it this spring and ended up getting 2 surgeries and can't do much with now. More times than not a small boat is fun to use and have but there are times when it just seems like a hassle to get it out.


----------



## twistertail (Apr 10, 2004)

I'm with ya chessie, got a boat and no time to use it!


----------



## BigChessie (Mar 12, 2005)

Really rubs it in doesn't it TT lol Just reminds me how much time I DON"T have to do what I want lol


----------



## twistertail (Apr 10, 2004)

No kidding man, I feel like all I do is work! Heck I'll have almost 40 hours in after today, wish I could work 40 and be done for the week.


----------



## Fishman (Apr 5, 2004)

Go for it man, get yourself something small and mobile like many of the guys have already mentioned.

A friend of mine use to have a small boat that he used not for fishing out of, but for getting to areas where he could bank fish from, since it's very hard for us bankfisherman to find good access. Notice, how I said he "use to have a small boat," well he sold it a few years back and has regretted it since.

I say go for it!


----------



## twistertail (Apr 10, 2004)

Speaking of small boats I know what would have been the perfect boat but I dont think they make them anymore. When I was a kid my dad had a little boat that was made by Rubbermaid. It was white 8 foot long and must have been about 4 foot wide, it fit perfect in the back of the truck between the wheel wells and you could shut the tail gate. I have never seen another boat like it but he got it when he was a kid, probably about mid 60's and used it for duck hunting in the creeks and fishing and in small lakes all over the place. We put that thing through some real beatings. Finally about 5 or 6 years ago he had to through it away, it was plastic and the bottom was all cracked up. It was a great little boat and perfect for the creek. Anyone ever seen one before?


----------



## truck (Apr 12, 2004)

I keep a canoe around just for when I get the small creek/river feeling.


----------



## jfout (Apr 26, 2004)

Jack since your concerned about shallow spots and what not, I have found the solution, I have seen guides use these on In-Fisherman on shallow rivers. http://www.diamondbackairboats.com/fishing.htm

Also these boats here , would be awesome for navagating the Scioto, they're jet drive so no prop to worry about. 
http://www.riverpro-boats.com/pages/RiverPro.html


----------



## H2O Mellon (Apr 5, 2004)

My lord those Cat-N-Bass River Pros are $18K-$21K!!!!!


----------



## monsterKAT11 (Jun 20, 2004)

jack, do yourself a favor and get a jon boat for the rivers. a small engine SHOULD get you up and down any river. they make a world of diffrence.


----------



## H2O Mellon (Apr 5, 2004)

Thats the problem, w/ the area Jack is refering to, an outboard would be a pain in the rump, a trolling motor would be just as good if not better.


----------



## H2O Mellon (Apr 5, 2004)

Actually Jack, no you shouldnt buy a boat, but you do need a new shotgun, so buy one off me that way I can BUY A BOAT!!!!!!  Just trying to look out for ya pal!


----------



## flathunter (Apr 5, 2004)

I was told by a guy that fishes the scioto by boat that a trolling motor, even a big one would not be strong enough to get you up stream.


----------



## catking (Apr 5, 2004)

Get a boat and fish the many lakes that contain large flatheads and get your 60 pounder  There are places in lakes that you can only get to by boat that the big boys hang out... They don't move around alot ...CATKING


----------



## monsterKAT11 (Jun 20, 2004)

not even a small outboard that can be lifted all the way up?


----------



## catfishhunter33 (Apr 6, 2004)

hhjhjhjhjhjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjj
:F


----------



## H2O Mellon (Apr 5, 2004)

I was wanting to get something that takes me to & fro, but man after changing my mind so many times & going out tonight & looking @ stuff, I'm close to hyjacking my dads Tracker Pro V 14 footer & fishing the rivers that I can & buying a wide canoe for the rest. Gander Moutain had an Ole Town, yes Ole Town 15 footer, very wide for $499, then there was also a Rogue River Canoe, even wider, 14 footer for $399. I'm now leaning towards that.


----------



## flathunter (Apr 5, 2004)

how hard would it be to paddle a canoe upstream in a river?


----------



## H2O Mellon (Apr 5, 2004)

I dont think I'd put it in places where there was a lot of current, I would still have a trolling motor for it.

There are so mnay things to take into consideration about this stuff:

A jon boat such as a Tracker Grizzley in my mind would be perfect w/ a small outboard, but you would have to load i where theres a dock

a pond "Bass" boat would be nice becasue they are so small & easy to load anywhere, just walk through the woods & pop it in thw water, but after serioulsy looking at them last night, no way would I get one for a river sicne you sit so igh

A canoe would be nice becasue it's not a lot of money, has a much higher weight capacity, can be launhed about anywhere, but as you pointed out, have fun paddeling it!

I guesss those hard to get to spots, have fish for a reason!-No one wants to go through the hassell of gettign to them!


----------



## twistertail (Apr 10, 2004)

I dont think its much of a problem to paddle up stream in a canoe, they cut through the water pretty easy. I have had mine in the Au Sable river in Michigan while steelhead fishing. The Au Sable is about the size of the Scioto but much faster and I had no problem paddling up stream. I have had my canoe on Darby Creek and Deer Creek lots of times, dont know how those compare to where you guys are planning on fishing but I have had no problems going up stream or down in those creeks. Pretty much anything 4 or 5 inches I can get through and even shallower if I push the canoe with paddle by digging into the bottom and just pushing instead of paddling. 

If you do go with the john boat a small outboard might be better. The one I have is 7.5 hp and only weighs about 45 pounds and has a built in gas tank and the shaft is shorter than my trolling motor. So by the time you get the trolling motor and battery I bet the outboard would weigh less and have more power and would not have to worry about losing power because of the battery. The tank on mines holds just a little less than a gallon and I think that would get you pretty far on the river. Just some thought about the motors.


----------



## H2O Mellon (Apr 5, 2004)

Thanks thats some good info.


----------



## TIGHTLINER (Apr 7, 2004)

Flathead Jack, Get the boat. I have a small 12' V-bottom and I love going out in it. I used to take it out all of the time, but the gas prices forced me to sell my truck, and my little car isn't exactly ideal for pulling it around on the trailer. So I haven't been out in my boat for almost a year now and there isn't a day that goes by when I don't I wish that I could be out in my boat.......TightLines!


----------



## Jackfish (Apr 15, 2004)

Get the boat.

I just got my 1st real boat  (not a canoe or belly boat). Great story, I was planning on buying the boat from my brother  I picked it up in the spring & was planning on trying it out for a few months to make sure I liked it. Well, we had a baby shower this past weekend (in-between fishing outings) and the gift from my brothers family was a signed boat title  !!!! Cant beat that  doesnt have much to do with the baby but one hell of a nice gift.

I really want to get it out on the GMR but have been a bit leery about doing so. I dont know what to expect out of a boat on the river. Not to mention the launch ramp in WC is a bit to close to the low dam for my comfort. What should I know before I take my boat out on the GMR? (its a 14 ½ foot John Boat with a 6hp) 

I tried a couple night cat outing to Cowan last year in my canoe, even had it rigged up with lights & all  that is one uncomfortable experience. It will be much nicer in my new rig.


----------



## ncraft150 (Apr 5, 2004)

The question shouldn't be "should I get a boat?" It should be "which boat should I get?" LOL


----------



## catfishhunter33 (Apr 6, 2004)

hhjhjhjhjhjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjj


----------



## H2O Mellon (Apr 5, 2004)

Jackfish, 

PM sent to ya' 

Have fun!


----------

